# multi-tool workstation built from old desk



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Look! Up in the shop! It's a bench, no it's a jointer… and a drill press, and a disk and belt sander, and a planer and a grinder….... It's super bench!

I salvaged this old solid wood desk years ago from a job site…. it has a 1" solid hardwood top, so I fabricated a tray on casters and used it as a mobile bench for a while










Next, I found an old Craftsman jointer at a garage sale (little did I know at the time how old) and brought her home on the cheap. These oldies were sold without a stand, and this one had a falling apart 2×4 frame, so I cut the top of my desk/bench and lowered the right side, and then removed the large file drawer and mounted the moter and plumbed DC in it's place. The motor shaft extended out both sides, and one evening at Woodcraft I saw an 8" sander plate and had an epiphany.


















Then I decided to permanently mount my 12" bench top planer with the feed path running the long way underneath. This planer is a real sniper, so I mounted a 12" melamine shelf as an adjustable feed ramp.


















A couple years later I aquired a bench top drill press and built a nice table for it. She's mounted a little higher than I'd prefer, but I'm 6' tall, so I can get buy with it.










Added a cheap China vise, in which I can mount my 4×24 belt sander…










Lastly, I mounted a cheap bench grinder that was looking for a home










There's a power strip mounted to the back and the bench.
I use the remaining drawers for drill bits and tools specific to the mounted machines.
I can process a 7' board through each station without moving anything

Hear's a final pic ….










I hope this may help spark some creative ideas out there. Old desks are readilly available and can make a decent economy workstation.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

now thats using space to the fullest. Chock full of good stuff. I think im going to head into space problems sooner than later so im always on the look for space savers, i dig it.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently stripped down the jointer and cleaned up the ways, re-adjusted the outfeed table and blade height, etc….

The jointer motor mount vibrated the bench quite a bit, so I added a Harber Freight link belt, and it cut the vibration roughly in half.

I borrowed a 36" Starret straight edge from work and was tickled pink to find that the infeed table is parallel to the outfeed table within two sheets of paper (I could slide one sheet under the straight edge, but not two).

I did some research on the jointer on one of the old tool web sites and found out that the date of manufacture was circa. 1938!!

:^O

It's an oldie, but a goodie


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those jointers were made by Walker Turner. The fence you have
is the better one, a really well-designed jointer fence that holds
its setting. There's a rare swing away guard to keep your eyes 
out for on a similar jointer… the guard is worth a pretty penny
to Walker Turner fiends.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I like your forward thinking. Is there a coffee maker on board….............


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

"Is ther a coffee maker on board"

Not a bad idea. :^)


----------



## BradB (Jun 20, 2010)

That's the Swiss Army of workbenches! Cool


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you just solved a problem I was having with my new drill press. I designed up a whole flip top thing with my planer that was going to be a beast to use, and way too tall. Yep, this gives me way good ideas.

Thanks a million


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very impressive work center : )


----------

